# Spider...



## sarahashleyphotos (Aug 18, 2009)

Camera: Canon 40D
Lens: 28-105 + 12mm extension ring
Lighting: Flash

opinions??
Someone said I should try getting only the spider in focus and not the web but im thinking thats imposable. If you know of a way please share.


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree ... I think the spider must be in focus for this to work.  At the very least, a picture with the spider's face in-focus would have helped. What aperture were you shooting at?


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 18, 2009)

Switch your camrea to a center weighted focus and use manual focus.


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2009)

HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> Switch your camrea to a center weighted focus and use manual.



This will not necessarily solve the problem.  Remember that your DOF with true macro is extremely shallow.  You must decide what part of the image you want in focus and shoot for that (I agree that you get better macro results, generally, in manual focus -- and for that you are overriding your camera's autofocus zones anyway).  Every lens seems to have a sweet spot in macro, where if you stop down further it becomes soft again.  I try to keep my canon 100 mm f2.8 at below about f/11, and you have to play with your own lens to see what works best.  It becomes a battle between aperture, lighting, and desired DOF.

Have fun


----------



## sarahashleyphotos (Aug 18, 2009)

Uhh there was no problem it look in focus to me. I was simply asking if its possable to get the web completely out of focus with only the spider in focus which im pretty sure is imposable.


----------



## icassell (Aug 18, 2009)

sarahashleyphotos said:


> Uhh there was no problem it look in focus to me. I was simply asking if its possable to get the web completely out of focus with only the spider in focus which im pretty sure is imposable.



No.  If you're willing to sacrifice the focus on the web, you can probably get the whole spider. Try to move your camera so the spider is parallel to the lens (so you are trying to photograph something as thin as possible) and get your aperture to f11'ish.


----------

